#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Надписи Ашоки (в переводе Вертоградовой В. В.)

## Shus

Из Гл. II «Хрестоматии по истории Древнего Востока: Учебное пособие, в 2-х частях. Ч. 2» / Под ред. М. А. Коростовцева, И. С. Кацнельсона, В. И. Кузищина. - М.: Высш. школа, 1980. - 256 с.

В.Н., см. "Большой наскальный указ (N 13) (Шахбазгархи)" (к вопросу о датировке).

----------

sergey (26.07.2017), Ануруддха (26.07.2017), Ассаджи (26.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В.Н., см. "Большой наскальный указ (N 13) (Шахбазгархи)" (к вопросу о датировке).


Ну и ?
-_Когда прошло восемь лет после помазания, царь Пиядаси Угoдный Богам покорил Калингу...._(с)

Это никак не привязано к ныне существующим летосчислениям.

Ктомуже, на самом деле нет даже данных какой отрезок времени в данном случае понимается под словом, что переведено - год.
Это может соответствовать и нашему календарному году, и нашему календарному полугодию и ...

Небыло тогда ни ныне существующих календарей, ни ныне существующих систем летосчисления.

Все привязки и датировки, что мы сейчас по тому периоду истории Индий имеем - гипотетические.

(Насамом деле даже датировки по истории тех времён нашего античного мира  - гипотетические, просто попытки раннесредневековых христианских  историографов сопоставить олимпиады и хроники еврейского народа. Это так к слову, чтоб была ясна проблематика, а не всё что кемто выдвинуто как гипотеза - принималось за чистый неоспоримый факт)

----------

Крымский (27.07.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Ну и ?....


"... эта победа одержана им здесь и на всех границах, даже отстоящих отсюда на шестьсот йоджан, там, где царь йонов Антийока*, а за этим царем Антийокой еще четыре царя: Турамая*, Антикини*, Мака* и Аликасудара*, и к югу, там, где чолы* и пандьи и еще южнее до Тамбапанни*."

(*) Антийока – индийская форма имени царя государства Селевкидов Антиоха II Теоса (261-246 гг. до н. э.).

(*)Maкa – индийская форма имени царя Киренаики (эллинистического государства и западу от Египта) Магаса, который правил примерно с 300 до 250 г. до н. э.; В 275 г. до н. э. провозгласил себя царем.

(*) Антикини – индийская форма имени царя Македонии Антигона II Гоната (283-239 гг. до н. э.).

(*)Турамая – индийсная форма имени царя Египта Птолемея II Филадельфа (282-246 гг. до н. э.).

(*) Аликасудара – индийская форма  имени царя Эпира Александра (умер между 252 и 247 г. до н. э.).

(*) Чолы и пандья – дравидские народы, жившие на крайнем юге п-ва Индостана.

(*) Тамбапанни – название о-ва Цейлон.

----------

Ittosai (13.10.2017), Ассаджи (27.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "... эта победа одержана им здесь и на всех границах, даже отстоящих отсюда на шестьсот йоджан, там, где царь йонов Антийока*, а за этим царем Антийокой еще четыре царя: Турамая*, Антикини*, Мака* и Аликасудара*, и к югу, там, где чолы* и пандьи и еще южнее до Тамбапанни*."
> 
> (*) Антийока – индийская форма имени царя государства Селевкидов Антиоха II Теоса (261-246 гг. до н. э.).
> 
> (*)Maкa – индийская форма имени царя _Киренаики_ (эллинистического государства и_ западу от Египта_) Магаса, который правил примерно с 300 до 250 г. до н. э.; В 275 г. до н. э. провозгласил себя царем.
> 
> (*) Антикини – индийская форма имени царя _Македонии_ Антигона II Гоната (283-239 гг. до н. э.).
> 
> (*)Турамая – индийсная форма имени царя _Египта_ Птолемея II Филадельфа (282-246 гг. до н. э.).
> ...


Здесь уже не только привязки к летоисчислению - гипотетические.
Но и идентификации имён тех или иных царей. Натянутость этих идентификаций будет хорошо видна если посмотреть по карте, а где Египет, Киринаики, Эпир, Македония.
А в тексте говорится, что и на границах перечисленных царей Пиядаса одержал победу.

----------


## Shus

> Здесь уже не только привязки к летоисчислению - гипотетические.
> Но и идентификации имён тех или иных царей.


Понятно.
Читаем Тарантху, Будона, Сакья Пандиту и пр. - истина там.

----------

Ittosai (13.10.2017), Ассаджи (27.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

К тому же, что это даёт в плане датировки жизни Будды.
Привязки никакой нет, через сколько наших календарных столетий жил Пиядаса и пусть даже он и есть буддийский Ашока, после ухода Будды.

----------


## Shus

> К тому же, что это даёт в плане датировки жизни Будды.
> Привязки никакой нет, через сколько наших календарных столетий жил Пиядаса и пусть даже он и есть буддийский Ашока, после ухода Будды.


Измором берете.  :Smilie: 
См. источники (о длинной, короткой и пр. хронологиях). 
Предлагаю закончить, т.к. отличие Вашей точки зрения от общепринятой в целом понятна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> т.к. отличие Вашей точки зрения от общепринятой в целом понятна.


У меня нет отличной точки зрения от научно общепринятой.

Лишь стараюсь подчеркнуть, что в данных гуманитарных сферах науки, есть определённые отличия от наук математических технических.
Здесь априори всё на уровне допущений, и так с этим и работают.  
Просто не стоит подходить жёстко математически религиозно к гуманитарным наукам, не оставляя люфта понимания допущений. Это будет не научно, поверхностно, а то и догматично религиозно.

----------


## Ануруддха

Опечатка: "Когда эти махаматры отправятся в объезд для проверки, то, не пренебрегая своими обязанностями, они дознаются, *тан* ли поступают [наблюдающие за городским правопорядком] как [гласит] наставление царя."

----------


## Shus

> Опечатка: "Когда эти махаматры отправятся в объезд для проверки, то, не пренебрегая своими обязанностями, они дознаются, *тан* ли поступают [наблюдающие за городским правопорядком] как [гласит] наставление царя."


Спасибо, поправил.




> ....Натянутость этих идентификаций будет хорошо видна если посмотреть по карте, а где Египет, Киринаики, Эпир, Македония.
> А в тексте говорится, что и на границах перечисленных царей Пиядаса одержал победу.


Кстати, не сразу обратил внимание. 
В тексте "... эта победа одержана им здесь и на всех границах, даже отстоящих отсюда на шестьсот йоджан.."
Йоджана 12-15 км (так в Вики, как у Сюаньцзана - не помню), т.е. это 7200-9000 км по земле, от Дели до Каира по воздуху - примерно 4500 км. В принципе очень похоже.

----------

Ассаджи (27.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати, не сразу обратил внимание. 
> В тексте "... эта победа одержана им здесь и на всех границах, даже отстоящих отсюда на шестьсот йоджан.."
> Йоджана 12-15 км (так в Вики, как у Сюаньцзана - не помню), т.е. это 7200-9000 км по земле, от Дели до Каира по воздуху - примерно 4500 км. В принципе очень похоже.


Былобы похоже, еслибы хоть какието сведения были о индусах Пиядаса-раджи повоевавших в то время Птолемеев  в Египте, да  заодно и греков в Анатолии.

А я вот только сейчас обратил внимание, ещё и по другому направлению
-и еще южнее до Тамбапанни*."
(*) Тамбапанни – название о-ва Цейлон

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ксати вот эти махаматры, это махамантрин(ы). Великие мантрины. 

Мантрин часто встречается как названия советников радж. И это дало повод некоторым исследователям считать, что у радж были советниками йоги и тантрики (Уважаемый       @*Shus*, у Вас также есть на сайте, в какомто из переводов такое мнение).

Но это не так. Мантрин это значит , чтото типа - тайный советник, статский советник, думник.
Или как были при царе - думные дяки (это такая чисто светская управленческая должность была)

----------


## Shus

> Ксати вот эти махаматры, это махамантрин(ы). Великие мантрины. 
> 
> Мантрин часто встречается как названия советников радж. И это дало повод некоторым исследователям считать, что у радж были советниками йоги и тантрики (Уважаемый       @*Shus*, у Вас также есть на сайте, в какомто из переводов такое мнение).
> 
> Но это не так. Мантрин это значит , чтото типа - тайный советник, статский советник, думник.
> Или как были при царе - думные дяки (это такая чисто светская управленческая должность была)


Да, мантрин - это советник, член королевского совета и т.п. Это разобрано и описано у Дэвидсона. Махаматра - это, вероятно, на пракрите.
Позднее это слово стало также употребляться (обычно в дотантрический период) в отношении тех, кто практиковал ритуалы с мантрами/дхарани.




> Былобы похоже, еслибы хоть какието сведения были о индусах Пиядаса-раджи повоевавших в то время Птолемеев  в Египте, да  заодно и греков в Анатолии.


А он, НЯП, вообще не воевал за пределами Индо-гангской равнины. Тем не менее эдикты Ашоки разбросаны по всему Индостану (см. соотв. карту). 
Возможно были посольства, которым в этих странах оказали соответствующий прием. А может обычное императорское бахвальство.
Здесь главное правильное указание современных Ашоке стран и правителей, которые хорошо известны ученым (ну и расстояние более или менее совпадает).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.07.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Тем не менее эдикты Ашоки разбросаны по всему Индостану (см. соотв. карту). 
> Возможно были посольства, которым в этих странах оказали соответствующий прием. А может обычное императорское бахвальство.
> Здесь главное правильное указание современных Ашоке стран и правителей, которые хорошо известны ученым (ну и расстояние более или менее совпадает).


Они разбросаны потому что их перетаскивали и делали новые (простите). В исторические времена уже, вплоть до ХХ века  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Позднее это слово стало также употребляться (обычно в дотантрический период) в отношении тех, кто практиковал ритуалы с мантрами/дхарани.
> ).


Мантрин = советник\думник и мантрин = практик мантры - это разные по своему словообразованию слова.

Мантрин = советник\думник  употреблялось во все периоды и как на санскрите , так и на разных пракритах, и даже было перенесено на страны Азии, где означало - сановник (опосредовано от вида этих сановников происходит и наше слово _мандарин_). Происходит от корня ман (думать).

Мантрин = практик мантры, редкоуботребляемая искажённая просторечивая форма, от мантрика (мантрист).

----------


## Shus

> Они разбросаны потому что их перетаскивали и делали новые (простите). В исторические времена уже, вплоть до ХХ века


Вместе с горами?  :Smilie: Там в ведь в большинстве своем скальные эдикты. Обсуждавшийся выше эдикт из Шахбазгархи высечен на скале, расположенной на севере совр. Пакистана (древн. Гандхара). 

Насчет "делали новые" - это к хроноложцам (я о таком не читал). На древние колонны наносили новые надписи с современным содержанием, это было. 
Насчет перетаскивали - вполне возможно, но на небольшое расстояние (я один случай знаю). Тут следует учитывать,  во-первых размер и вес колонн (сарнахтская, к примеру, была длинной 15 м и весила 15 тонн), а самое главное особый материал - красный чуннарский песчаник (он довольно уникален).

----------

Ассаджи (29.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....В исторические времена уже, вплоть до ХХ века


Уникальнейшая и необьяснимая черта индусов(как арийского корня, так и дравидийского) - создавать и множить древние артефакты. Наряду с другой уникальной и необьяснимой чертой - всё удревнять  :Smilie: 
Особенно ярко проявившаяся во времена британского колониального господства.

Одно из последних известных современных творений древнего артефакта - Vaimānika Śāstra (трактат о воздухоплавании) где детально описываются летательные аппараты.

----------


## Shus

> Уникальнейшая и необьяснимая черта индусов(как арийского корня, так и дравидийского) - создавать и множить древние артефакты. Наряду с другой уникальной и необьяснимой чертой - всё удревнять 
> 
> Одно из последних известных современных творений древнего артефакта - Vaimānika Śāstra (трактат о воздухоплавании) где детально описываются летательные аппараты.
> 
> (извиняюсь, что немного не в тему)


Да действительно не в тему, как и про некие "черты" неких "индусов". Кстати с индийскими материалом работают не только (и не столько) "индусы".
Вы про эдикты Ашоки что-нибудь напишите (желательно со ссылкой на источники).

----------


## Крымский

> Вместе с горами?


Камушки и колонны, стоящие отдельно, ага.




> Насчет "делали новые" - это к хроноложцам (я о таком не читал).


И там не один такой был, ага. Потом сами индийцы начали стараться за "родину буддизма" и "арийский народ".




> На древние колонны наносили новые надписи с современным содержанием, это было.


И как отличить после этого где новое, а где старое?
Английские археологи считали колонны персидскими или даже греческими, например, а все надписи - поздними.  




> Насчет перетаскивали - вполне возможно, но на небольшое расстояние (я один случай знаю).


У Фюрера выше очень интересный конкретно для вас, видимо  :Smilie: 




> Тут следует учитывать,  во-первых размер и вес колонн (сарнахтская, к примеру, была длинной 15 м и весила 15 тонн), а самое главное особый материал - красный чуннарский песчаник (он довольно уникален).


И чем он уникален? 15 тонн это примерно ничего для персов, греков и арабов, про англичан даже и не говорю  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да действительно не в тему, как и про некие "черты" неких "индусов".).


Рода  говорящие на  арийских диалектах и являющихся длительное время единой мировоззренческой общностью, с чётким отделением от других по чётким критериям свой-чужой.
Они все исторические индусы, по тем же принципам, что и все исторические греки - греки, а все исторические скифы - скифы и т.д.

По тем же принципам античные и средневековые Индии - Индия, как и античные и средневековые Греции - Греция...

Хотите отделить одних исторических индусов от других и одни исторические Индии отделить от других, то почему тогда не разделить античных греков как разные народы и античные Греции не поделить по современным геополитическим границам.

----------


## Shus

> Камушки и колонны, стоящие отдельно, ага.
> И как отличить после этого где новое, а где старое?
> Английские археологи считали колонны персидскими или даже греческими, например, а все надписи - поздними.  
> У Фюрера выше очень интересный конкретно для вас, видимо  
> И чем он уникален? 15 тонн это примерно ничего для персов, греков и арабов, про англичан даже и не говорю


"Конкретно я" хорошо знаю историю поисков места рождения Будды Гаутамы в целом и раскопок в Лумбини в частности (от Фюрера до Дарэмской экспедиции). А эту ссылку из вики оставьте себе, поскольку Фюрер, наверное, одна из самых одиозных личностей в истории индийской археологии.
Я больше Вам не буду отвечать, т.к. ничего конкретного Вы не пишите, а Ваши личные сомнения обсуждать неохота.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.11.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> "Конкретно я" хорошо знаю историю поисков места рождения Будды Гаутамы в целом и раскопок в Лумбини в частности (от Фюрера до Дарэмской экспедиции).


Ну, так и расскажите её честно, не умалчивая про то, что это вряд ли вообще Лумбини, про чудесные перемещения Фюрером "колонн Ашоки", про фальсификацию надписей и прочие зубы коня, выдаваемые за зубы самого Будды  :Smilie: 

А так получается, вы сами знаете и про перемещение колонн, и про отсутствие надежных датировок надписей, и про мошенников, и про мухлёж с находками, но все равно ссылаетесь на сомнительные материалы, как на достоверные.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот ещё может кому будет интересно:
https://www2.hf.uio.no/polyglotta/in...library&bid=14
Там есть фото оригинальных надписей, реконструкция текстов в латинской транскрипции и их переводы на английский.

----------

Shus (15.11.2017), Шуньяананда (04.11.2017)

----------

